# Sticky  Street/urban Riding



## Lift-ie-steeze

Here's a little pic of a rail my buddy put together recently. I'm actually about to go out to hit it for the first time... pretty stoked 


*if you click on the pic it links you to a larger version


----------



## Guest

nice looks good. looks like he used PVC pipe tell me how that works out.
I want to do some sort of rail or box next year for my yard, if i only had a snow gun.


----------



## killclimbz

Stickied.

Post up your action pics, set ups, wall rides, whatever your urban jibbers are into...


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze

that is one gnarly looking rail! I want that:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Buffalo, NY - Hotspot*

Red Bull Claim It Buffalo :: Snowboard Revolution










See Myspace for Videos:
www.myspace.com/redbullclaimitbuffalo


----------



## Guest

Osaka "Backcountry" Snowboarding

It sucks, but it _is_ urban !


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze

Seedy J said:


> Osaka "Backcountry" Snowboarding
> 
> It sucks, but it _is_ urban !


:laugh:

Now that is some funny shit! I wish I could have a go at that monster kicker


----------



## Guest

That rail looks gnar!

and for the record i set up a carpet drop into a rail today. (post pics later)

it's fun.


----------



## killclimbz

Looking forward to see some pix of you guys getting your urban jib on.


----------



## Guest

My DSLR comes into tomorrow at 10:30am Can post pics then. Till then no camera of decent quality. (except my film slr, pry don't want to wait for me to develop them though?)


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze

*From earlier this season*




Here's a couple different looks of the same rail my crew and I had set up earlier in the winter. 

We initially didn't think we'd be able to hit it because there was a second rail on the other side of the staircase. 

Lucky for us I had a socket wrench in my car, and off that baby came! It was a very sick rail too. Best I threw down was a back board slide and came out switch. I don't know why we don't have some action shots :dunno: I wasn't running the camera 

and in case you're wondering, yes we put the other rail back on when we were done. I went back to the spot the next day and they had tore down our up ramp, then went back about a week or so later to show my girl the spot, and they had a 'No Trespassing' sign up. 

I miss it already.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Claim your fame on http://stream19.com/

It's a Google Map overlay for pictures and video. I added to "Jamestown" This needs love from the masses, it seems to have just started. Someone should add all the Buffalo/Claim It videos to the street coordinates.


----------



## Guest

this was the only snow fall we had like all winter that we could go out and actually do something.

but any way this is my friend clearing the little bonker


----------



## alaric

Here at Syracuse University there are some NICE rails around. My girlfriend tells me that people actually hit them quite a bit during the winter, so if I can meet up with some of those jibbers expect lots of pictures. There are some killer rails around here.


----------



## Guest

last month a good 2 feet of snow dropped in my city. record breaking. me and 3 friends walked all over town all night looking for things to do. it was so fun ill never forget it

I jumped off a not to steep dentist roof, went down some stairs(cant do rails yet)
Managed to jump over some weird sized concrete walls and such. it was a blast.


----------



## agoodwin727

urban stuff's the bomb with friends. I've set up small ramps and boxes and what not in my backyard, and attempted to have some fun with it . 



I've also found assorted hills and snowmounds from plows at the high school. made a kicker at the bottom, and again messed around.


----------



## Guest

Lift-ie-steeze said:


> and in case you're wondering, yes we put the other rail back on when we were done. I went back to the spot the next day and they had tore down our up ramp, then went back about a week or so later to show my girl the spot, and they had a 'No Trespassing' sign up.
> 
> I miss it already.


I don't see why they would do that if you put everything back (except the snow for the ramp) and didn't break or steal anything. Maybe they were just so [SELECT ONE]

1. No fun
2. Mad that they didn't get a chance to try
3. Disappointed that there weren't any action shots on the internet
4. Sad that they don't have your intense skills - they don't want to see anybody showing them up?
5. On drugs

...that they had to tear down your kicker and put up a no tresspassing sign.


----------



## TeamSR

Here in brockport newyork the college has some SICK rails and ledges that we hit all winter as i live about a 5 min walk from campus. I will try and find some pics of us riding and post them up.


----------



## little devil

One of the rails I have beside my place YouTube - hamilton jib Dont have many to ride with so never really film, lol


----------



## Guest

This isnt a resort or really that urban but its pretty sick!!! Shaun Whites's private halfpipe in the backwoods of Silverton, CO.
Check this out: Project X - ShaunWhite.com


----------



## HouseMuzik

already posted like 30,000 times 

That said, I am praying for a good snowstorm this winter round these parts... i want to have a little fun


----------



## onel0wcubn

I hope we get dumped on the east coast this year... I've already started a photo album of just rails and addresses to hit if it does dump.


----------



## HouseMuzik

same here.. i have a few locations in my head to play around at. I just need a four wheel drive vehicle to get to those places tho hehe


----------



## Guest

Nice, I'd love to try that out... Too bad we're not friends.  lol


----------



## Guest

Whatup guys, sick thread, What material should i use for the top of a box I've built? I heard Fiberglass cracks too easy.


----------



## buddermeup420

onel0wcubn said:


> I hope we get dumped on the east coast this year... I've already started a photo album of just rails and addresses to hit if it does dump.


Looks like you got your wish, man...


----------



## Jon T

*Our Back Yard Park*

Here are a few pics of the set up we had this year. If only the snow would have stayed around longer!


----------



## Guest

Thats cool man.


----------



## agoodwin727

SeamusDes30 said:


> Whatup guys, sick thread, What material should i use for the top of a box I've built? I heard Fiberglass cracks too easy.


HDPE plastic works great, go to your local plastic shop and pick some up. a 4x8 sheet of 1/4 inch is about $80-$100, my place cut it for me


----------



## mmazach22

Jon T said:


> Here are a few pics of the set up we had this year. If only the snow would have stayed around longer!


haha damn dude "the wall" looks sick


----------



## sunpark570

*Cutting tracks in Sunset Park, Brooklyn*

I woke up realllly early today in hopes of hitting the slope outside my front door before the mayor called school's off. Luckily, he didn't. Brooklyn represent. Cut 9 trails before my dog got really waterlogged.


----------



## david_z

Street rails skeer the bejeesus out of me but that doesn't stop me from scoping them out... one of my goals this winter is to hit a few of them that we've found.

Here is the Impossible rail at a local high school... It's got magazine cover-shot written all over it. This one is _not_ on my "to do" list, at least for this season


----------



## david_z

Used a banshee bungee the other day on a 15' flat rail in a friend's backyard. Put the rail on a very mellow decline & hit it for about 2 hours. Unfortunately my GoPro ran out of memory (I had forgotten to erase the memory before we started) so I'm waiting for most of the footage that Jon got on his camera...


----------



## THEride40

*Does anyone know any spots on NJ*

I am trying to put together a good video but i cant find any urban


----------



## smokeysevin

I may be being totally over optimistic but Houston Texas is supposed to get snow for about 10 hours today, it may not be much but I can dream right? my trip to love land got canceled so this is my only shot. Any tips for riding urban/golf courses?

Sean


----------



## Staff_Sav

I borrowed a small wooden fence that i was able to boardslide on, but it was proper bendy, had to try and support the middle with extra mounds of snow. it still worked to some extent. and made a kicker to clear a gap over the little stream. My local GC is very hilly, so the one with the stream at the bottom of the slope kept away most of the kids on sledges


----------

